# Hop Rizomes



## Jovial_Monk (29/5/04)

I have placed an order for 24 Goldings rizomes, some POR and Hallertau and Tettnang

If pricing i same as last year, $25 a rizome plus postage. Pretty keen price that

Jovial Monk
pls contact direct on [email protected]


----------



## Gout (30/5/04)

has anyone grown the above in melbourne? 

I have a hallertau (from last yr) but didn't get any cones off it this year... hopfully the this year is different....

i gather POR grows the best?


----------



## Jovial_Monk (31/5/04)

I planted 3 rhizomes last year, POR, Hallertau and Tettnanger

Picked 500g green weight of hops.

Some pointers to hop cultivation:
1. Prepare a raised bed by digging in a few bags well rotted cow manure

2. Hops must face north for max sunlight when growing. Horizontal or vertical training is fine, let them grow up a bit, then along a fence or shed wall etc is fine

3. Ironically, they need shade early on in spring, so plant some flowers in the front of the hop bed

4. They hate their roots being wet all the time. I deep watered once a week all through summer

5. cut off excess shoots

6. To pick, cut off the bines and collect the cones. Cover hop bed with mulch, compost and manure

A client that had bought a couple rizomes was boasting about how high his rizomes were, while mine were only a few inches high, but in the end I had collected 500g of cones, he collected nothing!

Jovial Monk


----------



## johnno (9/6/04)

JM,
any chance of Cascade rhizomes?


----------



## Jovial_Monk (9/6/04)

Doubt it, old son, they are Amurrican hops and AQIS will blanch at thought of allowing them in

JM


----------



## johnno (9/6/04)

JM
I noticed the grumps are selling them for $35 a pop.
Are these not imported? WHats the go with them?


----------



## johnno (10/6/04)

Just bringing this thread up again,
Anyone know of anywhere/anyone else that may be able to source the cascade rhizome.
I noticed on Goliaths site the mentioned they are very prone to disease or something to that effect.
I'm hoping to cross breed it's cousin.
Might make it a bit more hardy. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cheers


----------



## Chatty (10/6/04)

You might have missed what JM was on about - Quarantine laws will stop cascade rhizomes being allowed in as they are a disease risk. No dice...

There's no point risking an industry just so a few homebrewers can grow their own hops!

Chatty


----------



## johnno (10/6/04)

Chatty,
No I havent missed JM's point. I'm just curious as to how the grumpy's have them for sale. Surely they got them somewhere or other.

cheers


----------



## Goat (10/6/04)

Johnno, there's a chap on the craftbrewers.org who said after last season that he would be getting Cascade in THIS season. I believe that he is sourcing the NZ varieties....

I haven't heard from him yet - last year he called for interest around July


----------



## johnno (10/6/04)

Thanks Goat,
I will check out the site and see what the deal is.

cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (10/6/04)

NZ rhizomes/whole hops are legal to import. Wonder how they compare to US Cascades?

Jovial Monk


----------



## johnno (10/6/04)

So the question is.
When we purchase Cascade hops from a HBS are they the USA ones or the NZ ones?
I will try and get one of these. Being a new brewer I like this hop very muchly.

cheers


----------



## Goat (11/6/04)

NZ are much higher IBU apparently... 

I'm told that the only USA form one can purchase in Aust. is pellet, the rest is NZ


----------



## Asher (11/6/04)

Ive got a couple of Hallertau in big pots, but sadly no cones this year. (first year) I'm not expecting them to taste anything like hal. though as the flavour has alot to do with soil type/conditions. So I'll be re-naming mine to 'pride of the west'....

I think if you grow your own cascade in Aus it will have a unique flavour of its own. probably taste like POR anyway.... :lol: 

Asher for now


----------



## johnno (11/6/04)

Asher,
If thats the case I will have to try and cross breed them with something else.
Maybe I will get the carujana hop. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cheers


----------



## Asher (11/6/04)

I'm no horticulturalist, but how do you cross two plants of same sex?

All hops plants are the same sex (I think female) hence the reason you need to cultivate by cuttings (rhizome). any wild male pollen could cause havoc on commercial crops.....

so the casrujana could be your only hope.

Asher for now


----------



## Jovial_Monk (11/6/04)

Spot on, Asher. Hop plants are females only a few hop types are sold seeded.

A lot of new wonder hops, like the Fuggles and I think Amarillo, were chance seedlings encouraged to grow by the hop farmer, Mr Richard Fuggles for the Fuggles hop

Jovial Monk
(writing off the top of his head, don't crucify me for a minor detail here)


----------



## johnno (11/6/04)

I didn't mean cross breeding 2 hop styles. I meant a hop plant with its close botanical cousin.   

cheers


----------



## Hopeye (11/6/04)

Johnno,

Are you trying to interbreed two females ???? If so, can I watch.......


----------



## SteveSA (11/6/04)

johnno said:


> I didn't mean cross breeding 2 hop styles. I meant a hop plant with its close botanical cousin.
> 
> cheers


Hmmm... rumour has it all the rhizomes come from Tasmania... It just might work Johnno. :lol: :lol: 

(Sorry Tassie brewers)

Steve


----------

